# [Resolved] Windows Protection Error: While Loading Device PERF



## ibelimb (May 5, 2002)

Hey,

Well i managed to do it again, i broke my pc, i was trying to install my new Linksys router, but i have no patience so i restarted the pc thinking it must've froze, but that was a bad idea.

Now when i try to start the pc, i get this error:
While initializing device PERF
Windows protection error. You need to restart your computer
System Halted.

I can boot in safe mode ok, and ive tried the msconfig utiltiy, booting with certain things off etc, but it dont help. If i do step by step boot, i get that error after loading some mouse file. 

What can i do to fix it? I knwo you guys can help, you always have!

Thanks,
Limb


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

In safemode - can you get to the Network from Control Panel ?
If you can try removing VPN stuff (Microsoft Virtual Networking adapter).
If you can't get to it - then it may be possible to set you up for Safe Mode with Network support or selective boot - but FIRST try using Device manager.

Right Click MyComputer and choose properties (or use the win-break key combo) and click on the Device Manager Tab - under Network Adapters (look at the stuff under NetTrans possibly as well) choose remove for the irritant (the virtual private stuff).

Other thoughts - if you have Tweakui - clear the Network connection history under the paranoia tab. Regarding the boot - detach the router if you've been thro' the above and still need regular mode to fix the network up.

Is netbeui installed as well as TCP/IP ?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just curious, is this Win95? Perf.vxd does not appear on my Win98 machine and may be associated with older versions of the System Monitor (sysmon). It is used for statistic reporting on performance.

You might try doing a Find Files for it and rename it perf.bak and see if you get a different error or no error at all.

It might be in the c:windows\system\iosubsys folder

It may be this folder which is in fact failing to load.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Rog - in 98 it should be wrapped up in vmm32.vxd
see the key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\VMM32Files for a list.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ah, well if that's where it is, then you can't do anything with it. Maybe just remove whatever was just installed and if the error doesn't resolve, boot to a command prompt and enter 

scanreg /restore

Select a prior started registry from one of the first 4

If WinME this will need to be done either from Start>Run in Windows or using a boot disk. Not available in Win95


----------



## ibelimb (May 5, 2002)

Hey,

Thanks, it works now  your always a great help here!

Later,
Limb


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Excellent, we're glad you like our help


----------



## Hanster (Jun 2, 2007)

This is what im getting right now!

But i cant get into safemode..

what do i do? =/


----------



## horsecharles (Jul 24, 2005)

Firstly, start your own thread-- folks see resolved & may not realize you need help.



Hanster said:


> This is what im getting right now!
> 
> But i cant get into safemode..
> 
> what do i do? =/


Depending on your os & config, F8 or F5 at startup should do it.

If it just refuses to go into safe mode, try these solutions in order from dos prompt:

type exactly this(the only space is just before /): scandisk /all /autofix /nosummary

If that won't allow access yet, then:

scanreg /restore & select either the most recent date or more importantly: the date you feel has the latest correct backup(each restart triggers a backup & you may have several recent backups of damaged system states).

You may need to first go to windows\sysbckup and copy to another location all but the newest 4 or all unneeded rb*.cab files. When more than 5 accumulate, the restore function won't see the extra ones and/or present the newest 5.


----------

